# Taxi cost--Manhattan Club to Laguardia airport



## mjs (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be traveling on a Saturday.  Just looking for an approximate cost of a taxi from Manhattan Club to Laguardai airport.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Holly (Feb 3, 2008)

I would say $25, no more than $30 on a Saturday.


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 3, 2008)

Holly said:


> I would say $25, no more than $30 on a Saturday.



I agree. I went on a Friday and Saturday and they were within a couple dollars of each other. I think with tip it was $28 one time and $32 the other. I did choose to have them take the tollway.


----------



## derb (Feb 5, 2008)

You might want to consider a car service, we used carmel, just about 5-10 bucks more than a cab and you get a town car.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 5, 2008)

derb said:


> You might want to consider a car service, we used carmel, just about 5-10 bucks more than a cab and you get a town car.



I agree.  We also used Carmel and thought it was much nicer than taking a cab.  Plus you can pay in advance by credit card.  Look at their website for a coupon code to get a discount.  It will make the cost the same (or maybe even less) than a cab since it is a fixed rate.


----------



## w.bob (Feb 5, 2008)

Estimated cost:

That cab ride would cost about $26.50. That's roughly $30 with a 15% tip. It is about 10.1 miles.

try the following link for a calculator.

http://nyccabfare.com/


----------



## rynker (Feb 5, 2008)

How do you contact Carmel?  We're arriving in LGA in June and want to know the best way to get to Manhatten Club.  Thanks!


----------



## abbekit (Feb 5, 2008)

rynker said:


> How do you contact Carmel?  We're arriving in LGA in June and want to know the best way to get to Manhatten Club.  Thanks!




http://www.carmellimo.com/

or another similar company with the same rates is Dial 7

http://www.dial7.com/


----------



## Spaulding (Feb 7, 2008)

If you definitely want a Town Car, then make sure that you request it. The last two times I have used Carmel, they have given me a beat up minivan.

The thing I like about Carmel though is cost certainty. Sometimes (though not often on a Saturday, of course) a cab can be upwards of $40/plus.

Also, you will not typically confuse the Town Cars with Carmel with those of the more expensive car services


----------



## abbekit (Feb 7, 2008)

Spaulding said:


> Also, you will not typically confuse the Town Cars with Carmel with those of the more expensive car services



Agreed.  But nicer than most NY cabs that I've ever been in.


----------



## mdmbdumont (Feb 9, 2008)

*Did Higher Cab Fares get approved?*

Mr. Bloomberg had proposed higher rates and a fee to travel into lower Manhatten.  I thought I read this would effect cab fares at the same time.

My lowest LGA to Lexington and 42 was about $24, plus tip.  One real bad weather day it was about $48, during the middle of the week.


----------

